# Dentists in Dubai



## kmarcel (Apr 19, 2008)

My husband and I just recently moved to Dubai from the US with our 2 daughters (ages 7 and 5), and are living in the Arabian Ranches. Can anyone recommend a quality dentist in the area? Preferrably one that is also good with children. They don't necessarily need to be in the Ranches, but hopefully within a reasonable distance. Thanks!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*dentist*



kmarcel said:


> My husband and I just recently moved to Dubai from the US with our 2 daughters (ages 7 and 5), and are living in the Arabian Ranches. Can anyone recommend a quality dentist in the area? Preferrably one that is also good with children. They don't necessarily need to be in the Ranches, but hopefully within a reasonable distance. Thanks!


 Check in the blinking eye thread , just posted about Australian doctors dentists groups . Colin


----------



## kmarcel (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------

